# Lt.-Gen. Walter Natynczyk named Canada's new Chief of Defence Staff



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think they could have picked a better man for the job.





> *Canada's next top soldier a 'gentleman general'*
> 
> *Winnipeg native replaces Hillier, says a priority is to visit troops abroad*
> 
> ...


----------



## elle (Jun 8, 2008)

This is definitely positive news.


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 8, 2008)

I would of thought Leslie for sure... I really don't know who this guy is. Except that he's the second Tanker in a row to be CDS.

Hopefully he Continues what Hillier started.


----------

